# DSL filters slow down internet speed?



## Falconmauro (Oct 19, 2008)

I have DSL internet and if if I dont place ADSL filters on my phone and my Router, my phone line gets this horrible sounds that make it impossible to have a phone conversation, and the modem looses internet connection every time I get a phone call. 

So, I have DSL filters on my Router, and my Phone, which allow me to have phone conversations and have internet connection, but I noticed not too long a go that my internet speed is very slow, so I checked online and indeed the speed was down to half or less of what I would get if my router was the only device pluged in (without filters or phone pluged in).

And I want to know if there is a way for me to get the speed im paying for while having phone conversations.

Also, the filters I use came with the router, and the both say "phone", so I don't know if I should use it also on my router (which I do). And that could be a cause for my internet being slow. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Most DSL filters filter the phone line so that you do not 'hear' the DSL signal. Your modem/router should go direct.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

no filters are needed for the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utility connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

As stated, do not use a filter on the "modem/router", unless you also have a phone at that jack, then there is a special filter which has two jacks, one is marked phone and the other is dsl. The dsl output is not filtered. If you use a separate jack only for the Modem/Router, no filter there.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Too late to edit, but also as Johnwil said the best solution is to do as he suggested. Takes a bit of work, and not always possible or easy in certain home/building configurations.


----------



## Falconmauro (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I live in an apartment, so I'm not really sure how it is configured and if I can do what john will suggested. But I think im going to buy a filter like rosiesdad suggested, one with phone and dsl marked. 

There is another phone jack in the house, and if I plug the phone there (in the living room with the filter) away from the router which is in my room, I still get DCed from the internet whenever I get a phone call, and the phone gets the ugly noises.


*EDIT*

Tried it now again, plugging the phone in the living room with a Filter, and the modem in my room without the filter, and they both work fine, and I get the speed I should be getting. Not sure why it didn't work last time I tried it


Thank you to everyone who replied and helped me out on this. 

Love this forum


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it all worked out. :smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No filter on the modem is the best way to go unless it's unavoidable.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you put a filter on the modem, it'll stop working! The whole point of the DSL filters are to filter out the DSL frequencies! :grin:


----------

